# ***OFFICIAL*** Quinton Jackson vs. Glover Teixeira Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Light Heavyweight bout: 205 pounds*


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

The refs stop it before the third, Glover wins it.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Quentin? Oh Killz and his spelling :laugh:

Glover via beating up a lazy over the hill Rampage who will plod around the cage looking to land one punch the whole time.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Good riddance to Quintin, that's all I have to say about this fight...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Big fight for Tex. Regardless of what Rampage has done or how he has declined, this is by far the biggest name Glover could add to his record.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I think this fight will be closer than some think. Glover is the kind of guy that Rampage likes to fight. Someone that will stand and trade with him without holding back. That being said, I still see Glover winning by a convincing decision, or by a late round submission after Rampage gets winded. I wouldn't be shocked if Rampage did pull it off, because like I said, this is the kind of match up Rampage likes, but my pick to win is Glover. I've been following this guy a long time and I've always thought he could do good things in the UFC, he hasn't changed my mind so far since signing.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

If Rampage comes in real ready to stick it to Dana and the UFC , then I expect a pretty damn good fight.

But there is nothing to assume he will. I will say Rampage survives though. 

Tex by UD.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Nick_V03 said:


> I think this fight will be closer than some think. Glover is the kind of guy that Rampage likes to fight. Someone that will stand and trade with him without holding back. That being said, I still see Glover winning by a convincing decision, or by a late round submission after Rampage gets winded. I wouldn't be shocked if Rampage did pull it off, because like I said, this is the kind of match up Rampage likes, but my pick to win is Glover. I've been following this guy a long time and I've always thought he could do good things in the UFC, he hasn't changed my mind so far since signing.


I don't see Glover standing with him, I think he'll take him down and he'll do what he did to Maldanado, which is beat him down badly.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I can see Glover mixing it up a little. I don't think he'll be looking to grapple from start to finish. I can see him exchanging, and if Rampage gets the upper hand even a little, Glover will be looking to put him on his back, or he may just put him there anyway to mix it up. Ah yes, the perks of being multi dimensional. At this point, I give Glover the advantage everywhere. Rampage has good take down defense when he comes in well conditioned (which is the only way I think it will be close, more or less me hoping Rampage comes to fight in good shape. Probably should have specified that), but given his recent performance, and the fact that his interviews haven't made him sound very motivated in terms of fighting, I can't picture him coming into this fight any better. He has a punchers chance if Glover comes into the fight in berserker mode, but I see Glover realizing the danger of Rampage's power and fighting a little bit more conservatively.

I'd be a little disappointed if Glover was looking to make this a pure grappling match. I want him to prove the nay sayers about his chin wrong (that argument is ridiculous anyway, but I'm not going there again) and out strike another good boxer like he did against Maldanado. He's out classed both of his opponents in the UFC in every area, that's one of the best statements you can make. I think he can do the same here. Catch Rampage a few times standing, and then put him on his back and beat him up. Dominant decision win, or late round submission.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I would laugh my ass off if Glover just took him down and stayed on top of him all night... What a fitting end to a bitter Rampage's run with the UFC


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> I would laugh my ass off if Glover just took him down and stayed on top of him all night... What a fitting end to a bitter Rampage's run with the UFC


i think if he is smart thats exactly what he should do.
and ill be rofl with you!


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Glover's going to put a hurting on Rampage.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

I like rampage but i like glover too

I say glover wins via hunger

but is his wrestling/ground game good enough to dominate rampage? serious question

of course rampage was dominated by bader and jones on the ground, but i havnt seen enuff from glover to suggest he has that level of wrestling

hoping this will be back and forth abit


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

I actually think this could be a great fight. I don't see why so many people think Glover has the wrestling to take down and control Rampage. Despite the fact that all logic seems to point to another depressing performance by Rampage, I'm going to go with blind faith and stick some money on a Rampage stoppage in the 3rd round. Just for old times' sake (a bit like my Shogun and BJ hunches).


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Swiss said:


> I don't see why so many people think Glover has the wrestling to take down and control Rampage.


I wondered that myself. This fight won't be as one-sided as most are expecting imo. I'm rooting for Glover, but I think Rampage catches him with a left hook in round 2 and finishes him.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Glover has a very explosive double and Rampage doesn't appear to be motivated. That being said I expect Glover to light Rampage up on the feet. Bader's MMA wrestling is pretty overrated IMO.


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

My memory of the Jones fight was that Rampage did pretty well wrestling-wise early on in the fight. That might just be my memory though. He was in lousy shape for the Bader fight though.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

He was just so tentative, happy to stand at range and eat leg kicks, never wanted to close the distance. It was a frustrating fight to watch.


----------



## MMA_Epidemic (Jan 22, 2013)

*Night Night Rampage*

My prediction is Glover 2nd TKO :thumb02:


----------



## rossyross (Jan 23, 2013)

Rampage is boring now, all he does is complains about Contracts or Fighters or whatever.

Glover, TKO (G&P) Round 2


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm thinking Glover takes the fight to Rampage and ends up putting a hurting on him. I think Rampage has a chance of ending the fight early and think he'll be able to hold his own for most of the first round and very dangerous. I expect Glover to mix up flurries of strikes on the feet along with work in the clinch and take downs and will wear Rampage out. Once Rampage becomes tired I think Glover will start really putting a hurting on him and eventually finish him with ground and pound or submission. I'm a big Rampage fan and hope I'm wrong but I'm expecting him to take a good whooping in likely his last fight in the UFC.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

While I think Rampage has fought far better opposition, I also think that his best fighting, and his motivation, are in the history books.

And, while Tex has fought lesser opponents, he absolutely has shown that's he's a finisher (17 of 19).

At this point in their careers, they are on diametrically opposed paths, and given Tex's BJJ, I don't give Rampage anything more than a puncher's chance.

I'm calling a GnP-to-a-choke victory for for Tex. Despite Rampage's history of being notoriously difficult to sub, I think psychologically he's finished, and will quit given an excuse.

Happy trails, Quinten.

.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

War Glover.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Rampage said on twitter that so far this is the easiest cut he's ever had - he's only two pounds over ATM. Below is a picture he posted with his tweet:

[EXPAND]







[/EXPAND]


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't get how everyone can think Glover is going to stop Rampage. He may, MAY submit him, but Glover is not going to Tko Rampage. Rampage is a bad mother****er and he's hard as **** to stop. His technical boxing is very good and his defense is excellent, he's only shown weakness to leg kicks. Glover will win and it will probably be pretty dominate, but I see no way Glover is going to stop Rampage.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Don't like to take much from pictures but, Jackson will be better for this one than his last one.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Glover is going to go all out Shogun Pride style on this cry baby mother ****er and KTFO of Rampage, sending him out of the UFC, with his tail in between his legs crying like a little bitch.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Oh shiet...Rampage looks pissed. Already got a bet on Glover though.


----------



## jmsu1 (Nov 24, 2010)

i really wish i knew what rampage said to him during the weigh in ... he looked like he means business ....

Page Ko of the night


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

jmsu1 said:


> i really wish i knew what rampage said to him during the weigh in ... he looked like he means business ....
> 
> Page Ko of the night


----------



## jmsu1 (Nov 24, 2010)

ty


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

SM33 said:


>


I really hope we see the return of Rampage!! I hope he's at his best. I hope he makes a great fight. I hope Tex beats the crap out of him.

fun fact: Rampage has been KO/TKO'd in 37% of his fights with Brazilians.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Rampage looked good at the weigh in's but we've heard the whole "this is the best shape I've ever been in" bogus before so I'll wait until the fight to get excited over that.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

oldfan said:


> fun fact: Rampage has been KO/TKO'd in 37% of his fights with Brazilians.


He has also KO/TKO'd 44% of all of the fighters he has faced and has finished 66% of all of his fights period. :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Rampage looked good at the weigh in's but we've heard the whole "this is the best shape I've ever been in" bogus before so I'll wait until the fight to get excited over that.


Yeah, Rampage's issue though has only half been his cardio lately to the other issue has been he is just looking for that one big shot instead of waiting for an opportunity land it.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> He has also KO/TKO'd 44% of all of the fighters he has faced and has finished 66% of all of his fights period. :thumb02:


Sorry... my fact is more fun 

WAR TEX


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

For those interested in what Rampage said to Glover - here's a video for you  Maybe you can descipher it!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> He has also KO/TKO'd 44% of all of the fighters he has faced and has finished 66% of all of his fights period. :thumb02:


hey!... wait a minute... 42 fights ....15 ko/tko's ...times naught....carry the one.....

gasp!.... your's aren't fun or facts! :cheeky4:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm in the best shape of my life, I trained hard as **** for this, I don't like when people tell me they're gonna knock me out like your boy Chuck did. It's goin' down homie, is what he said.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm tn the best Shape'o'mahlyfe!

edit - what LL said.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

K R Y said:


> I'm tn the best Shape'o'mahlyfe!


Yeah I tell people on fb that all the time. The truth is my boxer just chased me around my old out in the weeds heavybag for about a minute and I might have to call 911 for medical assistance.


----------



## JohannSyer (Jan 26, 2013)

Hope Rampage is at his best or, at least, very well prepared, so we'll watch an excellent fight. If he is not, Glover will kill him. I bet Glover wins by unanimous decision or by 3 rd submission.


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

I hope they all lose this fight. Clinton Jackson is a joke of a fighter, but so is Glover Texter. He makes me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Proud German said:


> I hope they all lose this fight. Clinton Jackson is a joke of a fighter, but so is Glover Texter. He makes me feel uncomfortable.


Is Rampage really that much of a joke that you feel you can butcher his name? And does Teixeira make you that uncomfortable that you can't be bothered to spell his name right? You don't have to like these men, but to disrespect them is a whole other ball game. 

Edit: I can see now that you are just a terrible troll, consider this troll food retracted.

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

Now I am a troll because I said your hero is a joke? He lost to weak fighters in recently. He used to be an OK fighter, and now he is terrible. News flash: I AM NOT THE ONLY ONE WHO FEELS THIS WAY ABOUT RAMPAGE. 

Cowgirl, i'm guessing I shouldn't take anything you say serious.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

Cowgirl said:


> Is Rampage really that much of a joke that you feel you can butcher his name? And does Teixeira make you that uncomfortable that you can't be bothered to spell his name right? You don't have to like these men, but to disrespect them is a whole other ball game.
> 
> Edit: I can see now that you are just a terrible troll, consider this troll food retracted.


yea they let him back sometimes, then he usually gets banned, always for the same thing.

That being said, as you probably saw it, this is no surprise he dislikes those guys. Dennis Siver is probably on his #1 P4P list :sarcastic12:

(no disrespect to Siver, I actually like that guy as a fighter and as a person too -well, the little I know of, at least)

Germany sure has lots of reasons to be proud, this guy is not one of them. :thumb02:


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Proud German said:


> Now I am a troll because I said your hero is a joke? He lost to weak fighters in recently. He used to be an OK fighter, and now he is terrible. News flash: I AM NOT THE ONLY ONE WHO FEELS THIS WAY ABOUT RAMPAGE.
> 
> Cowgirl, i'm guessing I shouldn't take anything you say serious.


No I think she meant that due to your horrible spelling of both fighter's names. I must admit, when I read your post I did ask myself if maybe your parents bought you a computer to help prevent you from biting things.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Proud German said:


> *Now I am a troll because I said your hero is a joke?* He lost to weak fighters in recently. He used to be an OK fighter, and now he is terrible. News flash: I AM NOT THE ONLY ONE WHO FEELS THIS WAY ABOUT RAMPAGE.
> 
> Cowgirl, i'm guessing I shouldn't take anything you say serious.


Can you kindly point out where I said Rampage is my hero? I enjoy his fights, although his matchup with Bader left a lot to be desired. When I called you a troll I was referring to the spelling of the fighters names, but also to the fact that a brief glance at your recent posts seems to indicate you are attempting to bait everyone leading up to these fights. If my statement offended you, and I assume it has as you bothered to take the time to PM me, I apologize.

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Proud German said:


> I hope they all lose this fight. Clinton Jackson is a joke of a fighter, but so is Glover Texter. He makes me feel uncomfortable.


Bobbyyyyyyyyy I knew you'd be back :hug::cool04::cool04::happy04::smoke01:

are you in your beloved Nippon? 

or on some secret mission that the worlds first German ninja can't talk about ??


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Bobbyyyyyyyyy I knew you'd be back :hug::cool04::cool04::happy04::smoke01:
> 
> are you in your beloved Nippon?
> 
> or on some secret mission that the worlds first German ninja can't talk about ??


Haha. That episode was entertaining but yeah... could do without it.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

That womans group that were asking for Rampage to get taken off the card should be watching this because Glover is going to hurt him.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Rampage all the way.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Feel that Rampage has a very good chance of winning this. Hopefully he trained well for this fight though.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Hooks of death from Rampage. I hope one lands...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Glover has insane power.

He doesn't need to land flush to rock a guy.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Hooks of death from Rampage. I hope one lands...


If...

The only thing that I worried about for Glover in this fight is that he loves to lead with his right hand and Rampage loves to counter. Other than that Glover should demolish and it looks like he is on his way to breaking Quittin Jackson's will.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Teixeira is taking punches to the chin fine from a very hard hitter in Rampage. Hopefully people stop saying he has a weak chin now. First round 10-9 Teixeira in my opinion.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I worry that Glover broke his hand, lots of shots to the crown and top of Rampages head.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

John8204 said:


> I worry that Glover broke his hand, lots of shots to the crown and top of Rampages head.


I noticed it too...which is why I was in awe that he managed to wobble a sturdy chinned fighter like Rampage with one of those shots.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Rampage just went for a desperation bodyshot. It looks like he's just running away from engagements now. Glover is getting hit but he gives zero shits about it.

Edit: LOOOOOL at Glover just smiling at Rampage. We'll be saying goodbye to Quitten Rampage Jackson next round.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

20-18 Glover.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

2nd round was closer. hopefully glover gasses and gets ko'd big stylleeeee


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Rampage should retire after this fight I think.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Glover is looking well rounded. Good take downs, take down defense, solid striking, good chin. Hopefully he doesn't get caught because he should take the decision.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

One of Glover's hands looks like it's swelling up


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

**** chicago and there shitty crowds, go shoot eachother dummies


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't think anyone has gone 100% on takedowns against Rampage before. There may have been one defended in the first round but Glover is just on point.

Rampage is just running away from the fight now. He has no will left.

Edit: What's the excuse now Rampage? You got someone who stood with you and threw punches, not kicks. You were motivated and in shape. What's the excuse now?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

And now Rampage can stop masquerading as a top 10 fighter and all is right with the world.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Rampage going for a takedown...

Teixeira is good. Sadly his striking game is a little too predictable. Good strategists like Jones would have an easy time against Teixeira.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

jaycalgary said:


> Rampage should retire after this fight I think.


He should have retired after the jon jones fight.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Bye rampage


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Said it before and I'll say it again, Glover is the only legitimate threat out there right now at LHW for Jon Jones. This guy is a BEAST. He has it all. Power, technical boxing, slick grappling, sturdy chin, cardio.

Jon Jones vs Glover will be a five round war. Count on it.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I was hoping for a finish, but I'm not surprised that it went the distance. The fact that Glover dropped Rampage is impressive to me. He should get the decision win and avenge his mentor Liddell's loss. He utilized everything so well in this fight. His punches, kicks, and take downs looked good. He took some good punches as well so his chin shouldn't be considered suspect anymore. Some may say his stand up became predictable, but I think he limited himself because he knows Rampage hits so hard. Jones at times even ran away from Rampage, so I wouldn't hold it against Glover too much for limiting his stand up.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

really thought rampage would make more of that fight.
just doesnt have the cardio to keep up


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

OHKO said:


> Rampage going for a takedown...
> 
> Teixeira is good. Sadly his striking game is a little too predictable. Good strategists like Jones would have an easy time against Teixeira.


Plus he's an in the pocket type of fighter much like Rampage who's pretty slow. The LHW title holder has too much reach. Now if Glover had speed it would be a very good fight.

Two for two with my bets. One more to go! Good fight to bow out from. It was pretty damn entertaining.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't understand the logic of some people calling for Rampage to retire? :s I hear ALOT of people saying Glover is the last hope to dethrone Jones, yet Rampage goes 3 rounds in a fight that was relatively close with no-one close to a finish and he needs to retire? Just because he isn't where he used to be in the rankings doesn't mean he shouldn't drop to gatekeeper status etc.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Sonnen will beat Jones anyway.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

anderton46 said:


> I don't understand the logic of some people calling for Rampage to retire? :s I hear ALOT of people saying Glover is the last hope to dethrone Jones, yet Rampage goes 3 rounds in a fight that was relatively close with no-one close to a finish and he needs to retire? Just because he isn't where he used to be in the rankings doesn't mean he shouldn't drop to gatekeeper status etc.


The fight really wasn't close at all. Rampage was out classed in every aspect of the fight. He hung in there all right, but hanging in there doesn't make it a close fight. He hung in there for almost four rounds with Jon Jones.


----------



## BlueLander (Apr 11, 2010)

No post fight talk with Rogan from Tex or Rampage?


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Lol. Rampage raised his hand to signal he thought he won. Who does he think he's fooling?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

OHKO said:


> Rampage going for a takedown...
> 
> Teixeira is good. Sadly his striking game is a little too predictable. Good strategists like Jones would have an easy time against Teixeira.


Yeah Glover would need a prayer to beat Jones. That said he's still a top 5 LHW...which is all the hardcore warwargoners were really claiming in the first place when we were so disgusted with Shogun's shameless ducking.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Juss overheard Rampage saying, "I'm a fan," to Glover. Good stuff! He's one of the few fighters who stood toe to toe with em. One other point is that Glover is pretty damn durable cuz he took some hard shots.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> The fight really wasn't close at all. Rampage was out classed in every aspect of the fight. He hung in there all right, but hanging in there doesn't make it a close fight.


Won the 2nd imo, and caught glover plenty of times. Just because every time glover landed a single shot and rogan screams out loud because he's been told to promote Glover fans will buy the jones/glover ppv doesn't mean you have to believe him. It WAS close on the feet, I wouldn't be surprised if Rampage was landing more till the 3rd round where he gassed.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

anderton46 said:


> I don't understand the logic of some people calling for Rampage to retire? :s I hear ALOT of people saying Glover is the last hope to dethrone Jones, yet Rampage goes 3 rounds in a fight that was relatively close with no-one close to a finish and he needs to retire? Just because he isn't where he used to be in the rankings doesn't mean he shouldn't drop to gatekeeper status etc.


Unless he's fighting for money there's no reason to stick around and be a punching bag.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

anderton46 said:


> I don't understand the logic of some people calling for Rampage to retire? :s I hear ALOT of people saying Glover is the last hope to dethrone Jones, yet Rampage goes 3 rounds in a fight that was relatively close with no-one close to a finish and he needs to retire? Just because he isn't where he used to be in the rankings doesn't mean he shouldn't drop to gatekeeper status etc.



The hell, he was dropped, hurt multiple times, had his back taken, was mounted and was all around dominated in a 30-27 losing affair.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

They didn't give rampage a goodbye speech lol


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'll proudly be the first to say, great UFC career Rampage!

You lot wanna have more respect.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

anderton46 said:


> I don't understand the logic of some people calling for Rampage to retire? :s I hear ALOT of people saying Glover is the last hope to dethrone Jones, yet Rampage goes 3 rounds in a fight that was relatively close with no-one close to a finish and he needs to retire? Just because he isn't where he used to be in the rankings doesn't mean he shouldn't drop to gatekeeper status etc.


Glover put the breaks on after the first, but you know he did mount him, take him down with ease, unload on his back. I think Rampage is still a valued member of the MMA community, he vs King Mo would be a great fight. But he'll never be in the top ten of the division again.

BTW Gustaf and Glover may be dialectically opposed strikers and I think that would be an awesome five round fight.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

dlxrevolution said:


> Lol. Rampage raised his hand to signal he thought he won. Who does he think he's fooling?


It was pretty obvious he was having a laugh...


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

How many times did Rogan say Rampage was hurt? I thought Rogan was pretty biased for Glover sans the mandatory "Go watch Rampage's slam of Arona" comment.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Said it before and I'll say it again, Glover is the only legitimate threat out there right now at LHW for Jon Jones. This guy is a BEAST. He has it all. Power, technical boxing, slick grappling, sturdy chin, cardio.
> 
> Jon Jones vs Glover will be a five round war. Count on it.


What on earth did you see that makes you confident that Glover will hang five rounds with Jones?

Anyway, Rampage had a great career his fight with Forrest got me hooked on MMA but the guy's shot, time to call it a career and move onto other ventures.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Rampage was hurt multiple times in the fight...


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

anderton46 said:


> Won the 2nd imo, and caught glover plenty of times. Just because every time glover landed a single shot and rogan screams out loud because he's been told to promote Glover fans will buy the jones/glover ppv doesn't mean you have to believe him. It WAS close on the feet, I wouldn't be surprised if Rampage was landing more till the 3rd round where he gassed.


Definitely not the case, and no, I didn't just suddenly buy into the Glover/Jon Jones hype, I've been calling that for a while now. Rampage landed his fair share of decent shots in the second, but Glover still got the better of most of the exchanges and out grappled Quinton with ease.

You also have to take into consideration that Glover beat Rampage at his own game - fighting on the inside, slipping and ripping powerful hooks. He also completed every take down on Rampage with pure ease, some thing that can't be really be said throughout Rampages entire career. Even Jon Jones struggled to take down Rampage earlier on in the fight. It wasn't a problem for Glover.

He's a beast of a fighter.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Glover is so durable, he took a lot of Rampage's punches with a smile, and Rampage hits extremely hard. I could see Glover getting a title shot in the near future. He probably won't beat Jones, but he's still a legit top 10, if not top 5 yet. He has great hands, power, decent kicks, very good take downs, he took Rampage down easily, and his ground game is solid with good ground and pound and submissions. He's a well rounded guy that should continue to make waves.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Rampage had a great career but damn its disappointing he came out with the same game plan again. He has fell so far since losing the title and has became so one dimensional as a fighter. I though he would turn it on tonight and want to go out on top and hit the free market on a win. I think there is a very good chance that Rampage is back in the UFC for his next fight because his stock to a company like Bellator just took a major hit.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SM33 said:


> I'll proudly be the first to say, great UFC career Rampage!
> 
> You lot wanna have more respect.


no, now shutup and quit posting stupid


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Glover is a beast but it's still a stylistic nightmare...I have no idea how he can even hope to get on the inside of Jones.

His best bet is to maybe take him down but I doubt it. He has a good single leg but his wrestling is still pretty basic....especially compared to a guy like ones.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> What on earth did you see that makes you confident that Glover will hang five rounds with Jones?
> 
> Anyway, Rampage had a great career his fight with Forrest got me hooked on MMA but the guy's shot, time to call it a career and move onto other ventures.


I guess some people just can't see raw talent when it's staring them in the face. The same way you couldn't with Cain Velasquez.

Glover is a BEAST. He has arguably the best boxing in the division, devastating power (19 wins, 17 finishes), excellent grappling ability, relentless pressure and the cardio to go with it AND has a sturdy chin.

He is absolutely a threat to Jon Jones.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Finally paid for lifetime member premiumship after seeing them take away my sig.

GAH! 

Anyway, farewell Rampage. You had a good career.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> I guess some people just can't see raw talent when it's staring them in the face. The same way you couldn't with Cain Velasquez.
> 
> Glover is a BEAST. *He has arguably the best boxing in the division*, devastating power (19 wins, 17 finishes), excellent grappling ability, relentless pressure and the cardio to go with it AND has a sturdy chin.
> 
> He is absolutely a threat to Jon Jones.


Seriously? Are you joking or something?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> I guess some people just can't see raw talent when it's staring them in the face. The same way you couldn't with Cain Velasquez.
> 
> Glover is a BEAST. He has arguably the best boxing in the division, devastating power (19 wins, 17 finishes), excellent grappling ability, relentless pressure and the cardio to go with it AND has a sturdy chin.
> 
> He is absolutely a threat to Jon Jones.


not really, if he comes in with a double leg at all costs gameplan he could win it and we'll see how good jon's double leg Defense is pretty soon, but no I don't see him doing anything standing.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

GrappleRetarded said:


> I guess some people just can't see raw talent when it's staring them in the face. The same way you couldn't with Cain Velasquez.
> 
> Glover is a BEAST. He has arguably the best boxing in the division, devastating power (19 wins, 17 finishes), excellent grappling ability, relentless pressure and the cardio to go with it AND has a sturdy chin.
> 
> He is absolutely a threat to Jon Jones.


Where did I say he didn't have talent?

You bring up Cain, Cain wouldn't have been tired in that third round and struggled to put away a shot, aged, past his prime fighter. Is Glover a beast? Sure but Jones is too, and Glover's cardio didn't impress me and he hasn't shown me anything that makes me believe he can keep Jones one of the best wrestlers in MMA from dumping on his head.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

OHKO said:


> Seriously? Are you joking or something?


Aware me on these vastly superior boxers in the LHW division please. Glover just beat Rampage at his own game with ease. Name me the last fighter to stand toe to toe with Rampage Jackson, slipping hooks on the inside with him for the entire fight? The last guy who tried to beat Rampage at his own game got brutalised in the first round (Wanderlei). Standing right in front of Rampage and trading hooks with him is incredibly dangerous, and Glover easily beat him at it, that's highly impressive.

I think it's quite evident that most people have only followed Glover from his brief UFC stint, rather than followed him for most of his MMA career.

Again, I will repeat, Glover is a BEAST. If you can't see the talent this dude has, then keep thinking what ever it is you think he is, because he will prove you wrong.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> no, now shutup and quit posting stupid


Aw chill out, your unnecessary neg rep was cute, this is laughable.

You ok?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SM33 said:


> Aw chill out, your unnecessary neg rep was cute, this is laughable.
> 
> You ok?


really are you laughing no I didn't think so tard, your the same guy who said people lose cardio by getting hit in the face and rocked when that is not true, you are the same guy who said shogun does come in shape and i'm crazy and you are the dummy who said rampage is a legend and a great fighter. If you ever grow a brain maybe I'll stop hurting your feelings


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> really are you laughing no I didn't think so tard, your the same guy who said people lose cardio by getting hit in the face and rocked when that is not true, you are the same guy who said shogun does come in shape and i'm crazy and you are the dummy who said rampage is a legend and a great fighter. If you ever grow a brain maybe I'll stop hurting your feelings


Rampage is a legend of the sport. Love him or hate him, there's no denying his achievements and great moments throughout his career.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

OHKO said:


> Seriously? Are you joking or something?


I don't agree but it's not like it's that outrageous of a statement.

It's 205, there's like 2 or 3 good boxers in the division.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Rampage is a legend of the sport. Love him or hate him, there's no denying his achievements and great moments throughout his career.


Sure he's had some nice wins at some point but not legend worthy, anderson is a legend, gsp a legend, fedor a legend, henderson a legend and penn a legend, rampage hasn't done anything to stand out above the pack like these guys in my opinion.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Sure he's had some nice wins at some point but not legend worthy, anderson is a legend, gsp a legend, fedor a legend, henderson a legend and penn a legend, rampage hasn't done anything to stand out above the pack like these guys in my opinion.


Of course he has. Destroying Chuck twice in his prime. Once in Pride and then to claim the UFC LHW title from him with a brutal KO. Epic, unparalleled KO slam on Ricardo Arona. Fantastic wars with Wanderlei Silva. I don't need to ramble on, his achievements and fantastic highlights speak for themselves.

Rampage is and always will be a legend of the sport.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Aware me on these vastly superior boxers in the LHW division please. Glover just beat Rampage at his own game with ease. Name me the last fighter to stand toe to toe with Rampage Jackson, slipping hooks on the inside with him for the entire fight? The last guy who tried to beat Rampage at his own game got brutalised in the first round (Wanderlei). Standing right in front of Rampage and trading hooks with him is incredibly dangerous, and Glover easily beat him at it, that's highly impressive.
> 
> I think it's quite evident that most people have only followed Glover from his brief UFC stint, rather than followed him for most of his MMA career.
> 
> Again, I will repeat, Glover is a BEAST. If you can't see the talent this dude has, then keep thinking what ever it is you think he is, because he will prove you wrong.


Glover's lack of a jab is disturbing. He is really predictable with his boxing, so I'm pretty sure Jones would come up with a gameplan to manage that. Jones has the striking ability to keep Teixeira on the outside, and Teixeira isn't fast enough to rush in and hurt Jones. 

Gustafsson ( I think Gustafsson is overrated. Teixeira would beat him but Gustafsson still has better boxing ) and Jones have better boxing than Teixeira.

Now that Roflcopter mentioned it though, yeah Teixeira might be one of the top 3 boxers in the LHW division. The best? No.

The lack of good boxers in the LHW division is disturbing.

Edit: I do think Teixeira has immense talent but I don't agree with you saying he is a major threat to Jones. Jones would beat him within the distance.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I think sonnen has a better chance than glover and gustafsson and hendo now that I think about it, he's the only one good enough to stick with a constant gameplan to pursue a takedown and never give up and he also has a good chin, of course he may get obliterated but still sonnen I think has a better chance to make jon most uncomfortable rather than anyone else at 205.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> really are you laughing no I didn't think so tard, your the same guy who said people lose cardio by getting hit in the face and rocked when that is not true, you are the same guy who said shogun does come in shape and i'm crazy and you are the dummy who said rampage is a legend and a great fighter. If you ever grow a brain maybe I'll stop hurting your feelings


1) Being punched in the face knocks confidence, which decreases performance. This is not applicable to everyone.

2) Anyone who can get punched by Hendo for 15 minutes then give it back for 10 more is either in amazing shape or abnormally tough and in good shape. Or both very tough and very well conditioned. I do not believe Shogun has been well prepared for all of his fights.

3) Rampage is a legend and was a great fighter. If you disagree that's fine but... Kinda weird. Where were you going with this anyway?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SM33 said:


> 1) Being punched in the face knocks confidence, which decreases performance. This is not applicable to everyone.
> 
> 2) Anyone who can get punched by Hendo for 15 minutes then give it back for 10 more is either in amazing shape or abnormally tough and in good shape. Or both very tough and very well conditioned. I do not believe Shogun has been well prepared for all of his fights.
> 
> 3) Rampage is a legend and was a great fighter. If you disagree that's fine but... Kinda weird. Where were you going with this anyway?


Confidence has nothing to do with cardio so I don't know why you say that, shogun only gave it back to hendo because hendo punched himself out and remarkably gassed even more than shogun due to the beating he gave him and thus was easier than dan hardy against gsp to take down so again not good conditioning, and i'll concede that some think page is a legend we all have our opinions on that even though I don't understand what significant things he has done in comparision with unanimously named legends like fedor and anderson.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

4.) Watch The Main Event Ladies


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

OHKO said:


> Glover's lack of a jab is disturbing. He is really predictable with his boxing, so I'm pretty sure Jones would come up with a gameplan to manage that. Jones has the striking ability to keep Teixeira on the outside, and Teixeira isn't fast enough to rush in and hurt Jones.
> 
> Gustafsson ( I think Gustafsson is overrated. Teixeira would beat him but Gustafsson still has better boxing ) and Jones have better boxing than Teixeira.
> 
> ...


Glovers lack of a jab? Did you not watch the Rampage fight, he utilised the jab effectively throughout. A good stiff, straight jab every time Rampage tried to close the distance and start swinging. He often uses a straight jab to set up those brutal ripping hooks he likes to land on the inside. Closely watch.

Just because he may appear to be predictable with his style, get in your face and swing brutal hooks, doesn't mean it isn't exremeley effective. Nick Diaz' boxing is very predictable, but not many strikers are able to stop the onslaught. Same kinda thing with Glover, he's so effective with his boxing style.

I also don't think Jones is a better boxer. He's the better over all striker and is much more diverse and unpredictable, but stick the two of them in a boxing ring with boxing rules? I don't think Glover would have much of a problem. Jones uses his kicks as jabs, rather than his punches.

I see Glover having the power, endurance, boxing ability and relentlessly aggressive style as well as his top notch BJJ and wrestling game to easily give Jon the toughest fight of his career.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Glovers lack of a jab? Did you not watch the Rampage fight, he utilised the jab effectively throughout. A good stiff, straight jab every time Rampage tried to close the distance and start swinging. He often uses a straight jab to set up those brutal ripping hooks he likes to land on the inside. Closely watch.
> 
> Just because he may appear to be predictable with his style, get in your face and swing brutal hooks, doesn't mean it isn't exremeley effective. Nick Diaz' boxing is very predictable, but not many strikers are able to stop the onslaught. Same kinda thing with Glover, he's so effective with his boxing style.
> 
> ...


I will rewatch the fight later to see if Teixeira utilised the jab effectively. Stream was laggy so I felt like I was watching 5mins of fight out of 15. Teixeira hardly used the jab in the fights against Kingsbury and Maldonado though. It seemed like he was just throwing hooks and uppercuts all the time. 

Teixeira's boxing may be effective against lesser fighters but it ain't gonna work against Jones. As you said, Nick Diaz has very predictable boxing. See how he got outstruck by Condit and I believe GSP will outstrike Diaz as well. Diaz always chases his opponent towards the cage and starts hurting his opponent. He keeps his stance narrow. Condit utilised a gameplan of circling and forcing Diaz to keep turning and become unable to work his boxing. What I'm saying is, a good gameplan will easily nullify Teixeira's boxing. Furthermore, we can trust Jones's camp to come up with a good strategy.

Well, just a different opinion. Wanna have a credits bet when the fight comes?

Edit: Somehow I wrote "Used the fight" instead of "Used the jab". My bad


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Jones' boxing is pretty mediocre, he just masks his mediocrity with his ridiculous height, reach and eyepoking ability.


Gustaffson might have better boxing. Gustaffson vs Glover would be fun. Gustaffson has better movement but we all know he had suspect takedown defense and submission grappling and Glover could exploit that.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Rampage would have put a show on that kid a few years ago. Rampage just doesn't care anymore.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Jones' boxing is pretty mediocre, he just masks his mediocrity with his ridiculous height, reach and eyepoking ability.
> 
> 
> Gustaffson might have better boxing. Gustaffson vs Glover would be fun. Gustaffson has better movement but we all know he had suspect takedown defense and submission grappling and Glover could exploit that.


he got clipped a lot against shogun alex did which is pretty concerning


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

SM33 said:


> I'll proudly be the first to say, great UFC career Rampage!
> 
> You lot wanna have more respect.


For a guy who doesn't respect anyone else? get the **** outta here with dat shit.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Heard on twitter that Teixeira doesn't want to wait for winner of Sonnen-Jones. He wants to have another fight soon.

Teixeira vs Gustafsson for number 1 contender?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

OHKO said:


> Heard on twitter that Teixeira doesn't want to wait for winner of Sonnen-Jones. He wants to have another fight soon.
> 
> Teixeira vs Gustafsson for number 1 contender?


mousasi already fighting gust, davis vs tex sounds decent


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> really are you laughing no I didn't think so tard, your the same guy who said people lose cardio by getting hit in the face and rocked when that is not true, you are the same guy who said shogun does come in shape and i'm crazy and you are the dummy who said rampage is a legend and a great fighter. If you ever grow a brain maybe I'll stop hurting your feelings


You are the worst poster around. Amazing how you always find opportunity to offend other posters. Clearly you have no idea how to behave in a public forum and respect people. I hope your recurring bad attitude ends before mods get tired of it. Most are tired already.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

OHKO said:


> Heard on twitter that Teixeira doesn't want to wait for winner of Sonnen-Jones. He wants to have another fight soon.
> 
> Teixeira vs Gustafsson for number 1 contender?


Yeah he said that on the post fight show.

The way I see it, there's Glover, Bader, Phil, and Shogun all free to fight with Jones/Sonnen, Machida/Hendo, and Gus/Mousasi booked.

With Feijao suspended, match those four up. Glover/Bader and Davis/Shogun or Glover/Davis and Bader/Shogun.


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

Like most of us, I'm excited about Teixeira. But let's keep things in perspective here folks. For starters, he hasn't beaten anyone of consequence in the UFC yet. Rampage is no longer an elite LHW. He's turned almost purely into a boxer, and his motivation has been questioned for years now. Second, his gas tank worries me a little. Don't get me wrong, it's good. But it's not as good as it's been advertised his past two fights. He clearly slows down considerably after the first round. And last- but certainly not least- when he's having success, he gets overzealous, let's his guard down, and let's his opponent get back into the fight. This happened against Maldonado too and he was murdering him. This is what worries me the most about him. He's well-rounded. He's a threat. But there are holes in his game.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Sorry I couldn't hear your bad and ***** posting over your boyfriend turkey slapping you, respect is a word thats lost all meaning because of goo gobblers like you. Now go skip on and grab a chromosome or two on your way.


Glad to ignore you from now on. Hope you don't feel lonely in that dark room. :bye01:


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

OHKO said:


> I will rewatch the fight later to see if Teixeira utilised the jab effectively. Stream was laggy so I felt like I was watching 5mins of fight out of 15. Teixeira hardly used the fight in the fights against Kingsbury and Maldonado though. It seemed like he was just throwing hooks and uppercuts all the time.
> 
> Teixeira's boxing may be effective against lesser fighters but it ain't gonna work against Jones. As you said, Nick Diaz has very predictable boxing. See how he got outstruck by Condit and I believe GSP will outstrike Diaz as well. Diaz always chases his opponent towards the cage and starts hurting his opponent. He keeps his stance narrow. Condit utilised a gameplan of circling and forcing Diaz to keep turning and become unable to work his boxing. What I'm saying is, a good gameplan will easily nullify Teixeira's boxing. Furthermore, we can trust Jones's camp to come up with a good strategy.
> 
> Well, just a different opinion. Wanna have a credits bet when the fight comes?


I never said Glover will beat Jones, simply that the two of them will have a five round war. I'm confident Jones will emerge victorious, I just think Glover will be his toughest test by far.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Yeah he said that on the post fight show.
> 
> The way I see it, there's Glover, Bader, Phil, and Shogun all free to fight with Jones/Sonnen, Machida/Hendo, and Gus/Mousasi booked.
> 
> With Feijao suspended, match those four up. Glover/Bader and Davis/Shogun or Glover/Davis and Bader/Shogun.


Bader is a notch below Teixeira though. That submission loss to Ortiz and getting knocked out against Machida really threw him way down the ladder. He might have to win one more fight in convincing fashion before he should be considered to be in the "title mix". A win against Bader won't really help cement Teixeira's title shot. With the Rashad-Lil Nog fight being next week, Teixeira can fight the winner to determine the number 1 contender. Teixeira-Rashad would be a good test of Teixeira's wrestling and cardio. 

Davis's only loss is to Rashad but he was totally nullified in that fight and made to look like an amateur. Davis-Shogun sounds just about right considering their position in the division. Don't think either is near a title shot though, unless Davis gets a rematch against Rashad and does a lot better.

What I hope to see is:

Rashad vs Lil Nog with Rashad coming out on top.
Winner of Machida-Hendo getting the title shot in August/Sept.
Gustaf vs Mousasi takes place. (I hope Mousasi wins).
Jones vs Sonnen happens with Jones winning.
Jones fights winner of Machida-Hendo in August/Sept.
Rashad vs Teixeira in May.
Winner of Gustaf-Mousasi and Rashad-Teixeira fight in August/Sept to determine number 1 contender.
Winner of that fight gets Jones on the NYE card.


A little too much to ask for?  Teixeira would deserve that title shot if he gets a win over Rashad though. Gustaf would be asking for the title shot if he beats Mousasi. Whole thing might not work out.

@GrappleRetarded: To each his own then. I think Rashad is a bigger challenge than Teixeira though.

Edit: I realise I use the word "though" a lot. Really good word to use though. Or maybe I'm just using it wrongly.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Ah yeah I forgot about Rashad, that would be a great test for Glover depending on if he wants to keep fighting at 205 or go fight Anderson.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Yea, id like to see Rashad/Tex.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Glover vs Rashad is it. Why, because he can once again avenge his mentor's loss and he's higher up in rankings. Then the title shot is his. Suddenly the LHW division has woken up. Too bad King Mo didn't sign. Him vs Rashad would be interesting. But I'm glad the Dream Catcher is now finally in the UFC. 

I worry for Shogun actually. He's taken such a beating in his last four fights with one sole win against Vera. Prolly more so than his entire career.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I agree with others on here I didn't see anything from Teixeira that suggest he is ready for Jones, but who is.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Term said:


> I agree with others on here I didn't see anything from Teixeira that suggest he is ready for Jones, but who is.


I didn't really see much from him that suggested he's "The future of 205" like he's being hyped up as at all. Honestly I don't consider Rampage to be that good of a fighter anymore. He's a high level gatekeeper in my mind and he more than gave Glover the opportunity to destroy him in that fight and Glover didn't even put together a dominating decision win. I'm not impressed, honestly, and if he gets Rashad next I'm betting on Rashad winning that fight relatively easy unless he starts acting stupid and sticks his chin out. Jones would absolutely destroy him, as well.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

How can people honestly claim Glover didn't dominate? He handled Jackson everywhere, with little trouble.

People go on and on about how such and such would struggle with Jones, but if we scheduled fights on that logic, guys like Silva, GSP, and Jones would have zero challengers. 

Glover dominated. He didn't rush into anything, but do people forget who he was fighting? Rampage is known for landing in wild exchanges. Glover fought smart and Jackson had nothing for him.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

wasn't quite the brutal mauling I was hoping for....but I'll take it


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> I don't get how everyone can think Glover is going to stop Rampage. He may, MAY submit him, but Glover is not going to Tko Rampage. Rampage is a bad mother****er and he's hard as **** to stop. His technical boxing is very good and his defense is excellent, he's only shown weakness to leg kicks. Glover will win and it will probably be pretty dominate, but I see no way Glover is going to stop Rampage.


Called it.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

It only takes about 17 knees to hurt Rampage...I have to see if Hendo can get KOed though.

Hunt's been koed, but miraculously took a Mirko LHK.
Fedor by an H-bomb upper cut.
Big Foot
Brock
Korean Zombie
Shogun

All the aforementioned are pretty durable, but do break eventually. 

Overall I enjoyed the fight. It went pretty much as planned. I didn't think Glover was going to stand and bang for that long though. Show's he confident with his hand and his own chin cuz he took some pretty hard shots from Rampage. 

I'm trying to think if Rampage was really that good. He did beat Chuck x at his prime, Hendo, got one on Wand, gifted fight against Lyoto, but I dunno either he never really trained seriously or what, but he just seems like a fighter you'd see from the early UFC days.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I wasn't overly impressed by Glovers performance. He needs a bigger test before anyone thinks of saying he's ready for Jones. Rampage sadly gassed and became very predictable


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Maldonado came out of this looking good. Rampage hit Glover clean on the chin over and over and couldn't hurt him. Maldonado hit him once and almost KO'd him.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

RearNaked said:


> Maldonado came out of this looking good. Rampage hit Glover clean on the chin over and over and couldn't hurt him. Maldonado hit him once and almost KO'd him.


I found Glover was more wild in that fight. he made sure that he didn't get into a brawl with Rampage.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> You are the worst poster around. Amazing how you always find opportunity to offend other posters. Clearly you have no idea how to behave in a public forum and respect people. I hope your recurring bad attitude ends before mods get tired of it. Most are tired already.


Sorry dude, but somehow mods find it funny.
That guy was nominated for "Funniest member of 2012"... :confused03:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

AmdM said:


> Sorry dude, but somehow mods find it funny.
> That guy was nominated for "Funniest member of 2012"... :confused03:


and I won it in 2011, are you jealous stupid


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> and I won it in 2011, are you jealous stupid


So, how many times have you called a member of this board stupid in the last 24h?
Grow up kid, you're just a waste right now.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Hadn't seen any of Glover's fights so I figured Rampage would take this one. Turned out I was wrong. I had gotten a spoiler already so i was afraid that the fight would end in the 1st via sub. Glad it didn't though. Glover's left hook is badass.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

*No more insults and bickering in this thread*

I can assure you the staff do not find the constant insulting and rule breaking funny at all.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Andrus said:


> Hadn't seen any of Glover's fights so I figured Rampage would take this one. Turned out I was wrong. I had gotten a spoiler already so i was afraid that the fight would end in the 1st via sub. Glad it didn't though. Glover's left hook is badass.


it would be better if he didn't telegraph his shots a little and used more body shots, the left hook isn't too bad


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Rampage DID look better than his other recent (recent ish) outings but you can't teach an old dog new tricks (well, actually you can but w/e).

He was relying on his power as usual, flat footed and didn't mix anything up. Threw the same shots that Glover could see coming more often that not. 

He landed a few good shots and some nice uppercuts, but he was completely outclassed.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Rampage still looks like the last person on planet Earth you'd wanna **** with.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm so frustrated I missed this fight


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I cant help think that Rampage not only hasnt improved his fighting ability in the last few years, but has in fact, got worse.

Glover did a good job of fighting the fight on his terms.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

vilify said:


> Unless he's fighting for money there's no reason to stick around and be a punching bag.


As long as Rich Franklin and Wanderlei Silva are still around, Quinton Jackson can be as well. None of them will fight for the title again.



RearNaked said:


> Maldonado came out of this looking good. Rampage hit Glover clean on the chin over and over and couldn't hurt him. Maldonado hit him once and almost KO'd him.


I guess it was, because Maldonado caught him by surprise. Those shots you don't see coming are the most dangerous. Against Jackson Teixeira was more cautious and could prepare better for the shots.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Killz said:


> I cant help think that Rampage not only hasnt improved his fighting ability in the last few years, but has in fact, got worse.
> 
> Glover did a good job of fighting the fight on his terms.


He reminds me of Tito, when Tito was the bigger fighter he was a champion but when they started giving Tito HW caliber fighters he went on his losing streak. I think Quinton is a little bit better than Tito, I think he's more durable and his boxing is much better than Tito's wrestling. Glover/Bader/Jones/Griffin were just to big for him they could exploit their reach, power and strength and that's why he lost.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I actually felt Rampage fought pretty well especially compared to his recent fights. His boxing looked decent he moved his head well and put together some good combinations. Glover though really impressed me the way he walked through Rampages combos and was the only one seemingly doing any legit damage in the stand up. I enjoyed the fight I thought it was hard fought till the finish and quite exciting because both guys have knock out power. I think Glover is ready for a real big fight next he should get Rashad or Gustaffson or at least Bader for his next opponent. Rampage I hope continues fighting hes always fun to watch, I'd like to see him in Bellator fighting in one of there tournaments or especially taking on King Mo.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Just gave the fight a rewatch. Fighting against Glover must be like trying to wrestle you dad. He's got that strength that makes his opponents look like little kids and it was shocking to see how he could do whatever he wanted with Rampage.

I think if Glover got a shot for the title he'd have to chase Jones down since I think the champ would spend a lot of time running away and throwing kicks from the outside.


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

Jones will absolutely smash Teixeira...book it.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

BWoods said:


> Just gave the fight a rewatch. Fighting against Glover must be like trying to wrestle you dad. He's got that strength that makes his opponents look like little kids and it was shocking to see how he could do whatever he wanted with Rampage.
> 
> I think if Glover got a shot for the title he'd have to chase Jones down since I think the champ would spend a lot of time running away and throwing kicks from the outside.


It was pretty insane how much stronger Glover looked. Rampage held own in the clinch against Jones and stopped a few take downs. Rampage looked like he had never wrestled before against Glover. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> How can people honestly claim Glover didn't dominate? He handled Jackson everywhere, with little trouble.
> 
> People go on and on about how such and such would struggle with Jones, but if we scheduled fights on that logic, guys like Silva, GSP, and Jones would have zero challengers.
> 
> Glover dominated. He didn't rush into anything, but do people forget who he was fighting? Rampage is known for landing in wild exchanges. Glover fought smart and Jackson had nothing for him.


People only see what they want to see. Glover did dominate Rampage in every facet of the game. For those complaining that Glover wasn't so impressive because he couldn't finish an "over the hill" Rampage (LyotoLegion), can you please ask yourself when some one finished Rampage within three rounds? The last time Rampage was finished in under three rounds was 8 years ago. Jon Jones himself couldn't put Rampage away in three rounds, and methodically picked Rampage apart and dominated those rounds similar to how Glover did, yet I don't see you people complaining about Jones' performance against page.

Had it been a five round fight, and given Rampages' conditioning in the fight and body language, it would have been highly likely Glover would have finished him in the latter two rounds.

Glass chinned Rashad wouldn't last two rounds with Glover. Stylistic nightmare for Rashad. He hasn't got the grappling to lay and pray Tex, and he hasn't got the striking or the chin to trade with him either. Bring it on.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

GrappleRetarded said:


> People only see what they want to see. Glover did dominate Rampage in every facet of the game. *For those complaining that Glover wasn't so impressive because he couldn't finish an "over the hill" Rampage (LyotoLegion), can you please ask yourself when some one finished Rampage within three rounds? The last time Rampage was finished in under three rounds was 8 years ago. Jon Jones himself couldn't put Rampage away in three rounds, and methodically picked Rampage apart and dominated those rounds similar to how Glover did, yet I don't see you people complaining about Jones' performance against page.*
> 
> Had it been a five round fight, and given Rampages' conditioning in the fight and body language, it would have been highly likely Glover would have finished him in the latter two rounds.
> 
> Glass chinned Rashad wouldn't last two rounds with Glover. Stylistic nightmare for Rashad. He hasn't got the grappling to lay and pray Tex, and he hasn't got the striking or the chin to trade with him either. Bring it on.


That's because Jones in altitude no less didn't look tired.

Glover was looking a little tired towards the end and yes it was a grueling pace, Rampage was throwing big shots and Glover was returning and landing way more of them, but I already knew Glover was an animal and Rampage was tough so I wasn't exactly surprised, Rampage has been done for years. But you seem awfully confident Glover can somehow keep one of the best wrestlers in MMA if not the best wrestler in MMA from dumping him on his head and cutting him open and will make it a "five round war" and considering Glover looked tired after a three round beating that he mostly administered I'm not exactly down to jump on that train.

No one is denying Glover dominated Rampage, but that's just it, he dominated Rampage, a guy who mentally checked out years ago.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> That's because Jones in altitude no less didn't look tired.
> 
> Glover was looking a little tired towards the end and yes it was a grueling pace, Rampage was throwing big shots and Glover was returning and landing way more of them, but I already knew Glover was an animal and Rampage was tough so I wasn't exactly surprised, Rampage has been done for years. But you seem awfully confident Glover can somehow keep one of the best wrestlers in MMA if not the best wrestler in MMA from dumping him on his head and cutting him open and will make it a "five round war" and considering Glover looked tired after a three round beating that he mostly administered I'm not exactly down to jump on that train.
> 
> No one is denying Glover dominated Rampage, but that's just it, he dominated Rampage, a guy who mentally checked out years ago.


"Jon Jones in altitude no less didn't look tired". No idea what any of this means.

And no, Glover didn't look to be tired at all. I wouldn't call quickly transitioning into the full mount and finishing the fight reigning down donkey kong GNP and ruthless elbows looking to be tired.

Glover was also much more active in the Fabio fight and didn't really tire or slow down much at all. His cardio is solid and proven, and there's not really any denying this.

You're also casually ignoring the fact that Glover is the ONLY fighter to ever manhandle Rampage in the grappling department and take him down at will. You literally can't say that about any other fighter out there, including Jon Jones. Even Jon struggled early on to secure take downs on Rampage. Rashad Evans struggled and had to work HARD with take downs on Rampage. Glover latched onto singles and dumped him onto his ass with ease, and that right there speaks volumes about this guys wrestling ability, but you just want to ignore this for what ever reason.

On top of the wrestling, his BJJ is excellent. His control n the ground and submission game is literally top tier stuff. Then on top of that he also has brutal ground and pound.

You say "all he did was dominate Rampage" as if that's some sort of easy thing to do. When was the last time Rampage was dominated in every facet of the game? Against Jon Jones none the less. Rashad sure as hell didn't dominate him, neither did Machida (the other top contenders in the LHW division). Not many fighters out there have the skill to dominate a fighter like Rampage, and you pass it off as if every contender out there is doing it to him.

Again, you can keep believing what ever it is you want, but come Jones/Glover time, Glover is going to really push Jon to his limits and give him a cracking fight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Glover got tired? He was still taking Page down and landing more GnP than a lot of wrestlers do in a whole fight. He ended the fight on top with relentless GnP....

How does that mean he got tired? Does he have the best cardio in the division? No. But it is pretty decent. And it was pretty good last night when you see him pouring it on at the end of the 3rd round after a back and forth brawl getting hit by a power puncher.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Glover got tired? He was still taking Page down and landing more GnP than a lot of wrestlers do in a whole fight. He ended the fight on top with relentless GnP....
> 
> How does that mean he got tired? Does he have the best cardio in the division? No. But it is pretty decent. And it was pretty good last night when you see him pouring it on at the end of the 3rd round after a back and forth brawl getting hit by a power puncher.


Yeah he poured it on in the last 30 seconds but after the first round he slowed down considerably. Now is this a cardio issue...who knows :dunno: but the same thing happened in the Maldonno fight. It hasn't even cost him a round yet so I doubt it's really that big of a deal.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

GrappleRetarded said:


> "Jon Jones in altitude no less didn't look tired". No idea what any of this means.
> 
> And no, Glover didn't look to be tired at all. I wouldn't call quickly transitioning into the full mount and finishing the fight reigning down donkey kong GNP and ruthless elbows looking to be tired.
> 
> ...


Well to address that altitude point, when you fight in altitude like Jones did against Rampage it's harder to get oxygen and Jones schooled Rampage with ease at altitude not looking tired once.

I'm not "casually overlooking" anything, Glover dominated him, he out grappled him, I agree with your points, where we come apart is the fact that I'm not impressed by the current day Rampage, you still seem to think Rampage is relevant in 2013 when that was probably the second worst Rampage I've ever seen behind the guy who fought Bader.

Glover wants to fight again so give him someone who can test his defensive wrestling in Bader or Davis.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Well to address that altitude point, when you fight in altitude like Jones did against Rampage it's harder to get oxygen and Jones schooled Rampage with ease at altitude not looking tired once.
> 
> I'm not "casually overlooking" anything, Glover dominated him, he out grappled him, I agree with your points, where we come apart is the fact that I'm not impressed by the current day Rampage, you still seem to think Rampage is relevant in 2013 when that was probably the second worst Rampage I've ever seen behind the guy who fought Bader.
> 
> Glover wants to fight again so give him someone who can test his defensive wrestling in Bader or Davis.


What has Jones fighting Rampage at altitude got to do with any of this discussion? I said to you, when was the last time Rampage has been finished inside three rounds? And that Jon Jones couldn't finish Rampage within three rounds. You reply by saying Jon was fighting at altitude. So are you saying that because they fought at altitude this was the reason Jones didn't finish Rampage within three rounds?

Even an unmotivated Rampage is "relevant" to the LHW division. He's still a very tough fight for any top fighter in the LHW division, just ask your boy Lyoto Machida about that. He's no world beater any more, but he has fantastic defensive tools, an iron chin and very very solid over all grappling. He's one of three fighters to last past three rounds with Jon Jones, even as his unmotivated self.

Give him Bader, Rashad or Davis. He'll put a beating on either of them. Maybe after he beats one of those guys, you'll actually acknowledge this guys talent and potential.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

I couldn't read anything else you said after "glass chin Rashad." Are you serious man?


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> You're also casually ignoring the fact that Glover is the ONLY fighter to ever manhandle Rampage in the grappling department and take him down at will. You literally can't say that about any other fighter out there, including Jon Jones. Even Jon struggled early on to secure take downs on Rampage. Rashad Evans struggled and had to work HARD with take downs on Rampage. Glover latched onto singles and dumped him onto his ass with ease, and that right there speaks volumes about this guys wrestling ability, but you just want to ignore this for what ever reason.


To be fair, as far as I remember that wrestling dominance came into play after Jackson got dropped by a punch to the back of the head and stayed sort of wobbly after that.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

"back of the head" doesn't really count when your standing in front of a guy and you duck and roll.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Yep, if the fighter moves his head in way that forces a legal punch to become a illegal punch you do not blame the attacker.



systemdnb said:


> I couldn't read anything else you said after "glass chin Rashad." Are you serious man?


Evans is chinny, no doubts there. He hides it well though.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

John8204 said:


> "back of the head" doesn't really count when your standing in front of a guy and you duck and roll.


I don't say it was intentionally or illegal in that case, but he got hit clean on the back of the head which dropped him and after that he was wobbly which made it much easier for Teixeira's TDs. It's just that it's hard to tell how good Teixeira's wrestling really is when Jackson lost part of his equilibrium after that shot.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

systemdnb said:


> I couldn't read anything else you said after "glass chin Rashad." Are you serious man?


Rashad Evans has got a glass jaw the same way that Michael Bisping has. Just takes the right kind of killer to fully expose that and follow up with the KO (Belfort, Hendo, Machida).

Evans, like Bisping, gets dropped in almost every fight and his recovery ins't quite instantaneous like some of the other guys who get dropped a lot (Alvarez, Diaz etc).

Throw Rashad in there with a killer, if he stands and trades for too long, he's going to get knocked out cold.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Didn't catch the fight but glad Rampage lost. I'm guessing Glover stood a decent amount because it sounded like Rampage endorsed him after. Rampage is becoming a huge bum right now, am curious to see where he goes next.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

If I had to guess I would say Bellator. Unless he finds a movie to do or begs the UFC back.

Sad if he goes there, I like Bellator. But would be sad to see a guy like Rampage fighting in front of like 3,000 fans. He could have a couple fights with Mo that would be pretty decent because Mo likes striking now.

Mo asked Rampage to come to Bellator last week.


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

Man - I watched this live with no audio (a bit intoxicated - but no more than usual):

I thought that was the best Rampage we'd seen since the Silva KO....

Glover was better; but it wasn't like Rampage got walked-through. It is was a badass stand-up fight that could have ended any second. 

I'd compare this to ,say, Vera's performance against Shogun awhile back; looking better in defeat than his past few wins.

I am that far off that I need to rewatch it?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

zath the champ said:


> Man - I watched this live with no audio (a bit intoxicated - but no more than usual):
> 
> I thought that was the best Rampage we'd seen since the Silva KO....
> 
> ...


No I thought he performed rather well in the stand up which is what I expected. His defensive wrestling looked worse than it has in years though.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> No I thought he performed rather well in the stand up which is what I expected. His defensive wrestling looked worse than it has in years though.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


Did you not notice that his knees are completely shot now? 

Page gave him a good fight he is over the hill but still a tough guy to beat for most of the top 20. I would expect him to retire after this and focus on his side businesses and maybe do some more acting.


----------



## BlueLander (Apr 11, 2010)

Sorry if this was posted before.

Rampages reaction right before the decision










I'm at least glad he went out in good spirits. No whining, No complaining, and had a bit of a laugh with it all. This is the Rampage I wish we had all through his UFC career.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

BlueLander said:


> Sorry if this was posted before.
> 
> Rampages reaction right before the decision
> 
> ...


I think the same. Like his reaction after his fight with Lyoto. He thought Lyoto won and showed a very funny surprising face, offering |Lyoto an instant rematch. Very classy.
I wonder if the real reason for this bad blood between him and Dana is not fully disclosed. Rampage is normally a well humored character, but when he is pissed, he reacts over the edge, it seems. I also believe he wasn't in the best state of his mind when he fought Wand and continued his attacks after wand was out. He was pissed and made a mistake, IMO.
I will certainly not use these late whinings to remember him.


----------

